

Leaving The New York Times - uptown
https://medium.com/@harrisj/leaving-the-new-york-times-bb3e73adc61f

======
danso
Jake is one of the most forward-thinkingc and creative of the technologists in
the entire news industry...his essays on the potential and limitations of data
and digital applications are must-reads for anyone; one of his best: Distrust
Your Data [https://source.opennews.org/en-US/learning/distrust-your-
dat...](https://source.opennews.org/en-US/learning/distrust-your-data/)

This would be a huge loss for the future of journalism, if it wasn't equally
balanced by a huge gain in forward-thinkingness that Jake will bring to the
future of government transparency.

------
onassar
Would love to read more about the inside of paper like this, from the
perspective of the technologists. What is the interaction like between product
developers and journalists/editors? How does the back-and-forth go? Does the
editorial process for interactive components match (in rigour) that of the
written-side?

~~~
rich_harris
Have a look at [https://source.opennews.org](https://source.opennews.org) \-
it's basically the watercooler for 'news nerds' (general term for newsroom
developers/javascript journalists/dataviz people and so on). Not updated that
frequently but often worth a read

------
PhantomGremlin
I'd quit if I had to carry around an ugly ID like that one.

